# Suns' plans this offseason



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As much as I would love for the team to be blown up totally, we weren't that far off from being at least 4-8 seed. We blew at least 10 games, late and losing to teams we have no business losing to. Sure, it's unlikely we'll win a title, but with no pick and contracts expiring, 2010 shapes up better for starting over. 

One thing I don't like is talking to Nash about an extension. I think next yr it should be time to move on.

link



> Welcome to the Suns' off-season, a six-month hiatus that will be longer than the season for a change.
> 
> The agenda is laid out, though some of the particulars are hazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree with you. Might as well just go for it all next year and see where it takes them. 2010 is a much better year for the team to rebuild.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

This is good news, we have to be selective and be steady-fast next season. I think the future is brighter tho when u get some of these contracts to expire. Another thing is we may improve next year and conversely, a top 8 team or two may find themselves in a hole if some big trades go down which don't pay off. We definitely need to beat the teams we are supposed to beat next season, and challenge the top8 western teams better.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm with you on Nash. I love Nash and everything he has done here but after watching so many inefficient (scoring wise) point guards light Nash up for 30+ and get what ever they want distributing wise as well, I just don't want to see it anymore.

And sure Steve, they need to add defenders - like they did in 2006 when you had the BEST possible team defensively you could ask for around you, and should have lost in the first round to a Lakers team starting Kwame Brown, Smush Parker and Luke Walton.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not Nash. It's the team defense that sucks. That is created by bad spacing and bad decision making by the bigs. If I am an NBA player and I see the painted area wide open enough to be two steps from the rim. The suns were actually good at preventing that when they had Marion and Bell and Diaw is a very good interior and perimeter defender. Now we're scrambling to replace them. The Suns were freaking STATCKED at the start of the season. Not so much anymore. They need another 3pt/defensive specialist and another basketball Swiss army knife type player.


----------

